# Pixie Frog



## rsross1970 (May 6, 2010)

Anyone here have any experience with pixie frogs...I just bought one that is about the diameter of a softball? What a little grump he is. I named him Jabba the hut...I know not that original, but what they hey....


----------



## BlackMountain412 (May 6, 2010)

funny, my friend is moving so last night he dropped of some frogs and turtles for me to take care. Guess what one of the frog was a pixie! That guy is a beast.. I fed him adult size dubias and he devours the whole thing.
Hes in a big plastic container with a heater and a filter. Try youtube you can find videos of them. I think they are pretty cool! good luck with yours! 




rsross1970 said:


> Anyone here have any experience with pixie frogs...I just bought one that is about the diameter of a softball? What a little grump he is. I named him Jabba the hut...I know not that original, but what they hey....


----------

